# GT: Kings vs Lakers



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS 








Sacramento Kings 32-31 VS Los Angeles Lakers 33-31

Where: Arco Arena, Sacramento
When: Tuesday March 14th; 7:00 PM PST, 10:00 PM EST

Kings Projected Starters:







/







/







/








/








Mike Bibby - Kevin Martin - Ron Artest - Kenny Thomas - Brad Miller

Lakers Projected Starters:







/







/







/







/








Smush Parker - Kobe Bryant - Lamar Odom - Brian Cook - Kwame Brown

Q's Prediction: Kings win 123-117

*​


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lakers Game Thread :banana:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I said it last time, and I'll say it again next time, Kobe's gonna score, it doesn't matter if Artest is on him, it's inevitable, great individual offense beats great individual defense, that's the way the game is. We have to clamp down on everyone else. If Odom goes crazy again on top of Kobe's guaranteed 35 the Kings chances of winning approach 0. 

No Mihm for this game, so we should atleast be able to take atvantage of Kwame doing some unbelievably stupid ****. Bibby and Miller must score for us to win. I hope Garcia comes back, it would be nice to have a backup point guard again.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, this Kings versus Lakers game is going to be very entertaining. Doesn't really matter who wins or loses; Kings and Lakers are definetely going to make the playoffs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Yeah, this Kings versus Lakers game is going to be very entertaining. Doesn't really matter who wins or loses; Kings and Lakers are definetely going to make the playoffs.



It matters if you think both teams really want the sixth seed.

Kings by 10 or so I think.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Definitely a must see tv...I think we can win this one.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

After the first quarter, Kobe has already gotten away with a travel and a push. Lakers by 7, Odom is on fire, which just goes to show you that there is no one that Kenny Thomas can guard.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

What is there to say, just a great great individual performance by Ron. Kobe ended up with 30, but we all knew Kobe would get his before the game was over. Ron forced him into a lot of misses and more importantly, didn't put him on the line. Plus he was on fire himself. 

Bibby and Miller combined for 47. That's big, if they are cold we can't put up enough points to win. 

Kenny couldn't guard Odom, but Adleman found a lineup that worked with Bonzi, Martin, and Artest all in, and Bonzi on Odom. If he hadn't made that ajdustment, Lamar may have gone for 50. 

And, as my closing note, Luke Walton has no business playing in the NBA.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Artest! Artest! Artest!

That is all.


----------

